# Sharp pain



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hello!

Im 9w2d pregnant with twins and last night I had a sharp pulling pain that took my breath away to the side of my abdomen. Lasted about 30 seconds then nothing. I have a very slight tenderness there this morning, but otherwise I feel fine. Last saw the babies heartbeats last friday and the dr said they were doing really well and were a perfect size.  Should I be worried or is this just normal growing pains? This is my first pregnancy at this stage and I don't really know what to expect.

Really appreciate any feedback you can give me. I have just changed dr's and their midwife is away on holiday and haven't met her yet and don't want to get a dr's appointment and be told Im wasting their time over normal pains!!

Thank - you,

Kim xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
It does sound like stretching ligaments, things will be happening quicker with twins, if it carries on for long periods, see your gp, but it sounds fine at the moment,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thank-you! I haven't had it since so I hope they're doing well in there,

Many thanks,

Kim xx


----------

